# Big Dog



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This morning a friend shot this X-Large coyote---Weighed 38 Lbs at first I would have Bet he weighed in the mid 40's--Big head and he was 38" FROM NOSE TIP TO THE BASE OF HIS TAIL-and 25" from top of his shoulder to his toe's. Good fur also for this time of year--Easy winter cause he had plenty of fat left on his carcass------a couple pic's *


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a plus sized pooch Skip. Kudos to your buddy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice deep chest on that guy, congrats.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Looking Dog! My last one was a Black One called him within 10 yrds he ducked the Shot apparently not good enough I got hair but never found him!! I Sure Wanted him though!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking coyote Skip !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

that's a big one good color too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice coyote Skip congrats to your friend


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats to your friend Skip on a big coyote!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a beast!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice....sure looks good all brushed up!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

otts to love a dog with all that fur plus size!! Congrats. You aint hunting enough Skip you shouldve been posting puic!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dammit hate having bandaids on my figers punching tabs I shouldny!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I guve up!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice yote, looks like he got the Dogfather Lol!


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

That is a good sized yote! Good job!


----------

